# What to do?????



## Dazbee01 (Jan 28, 2013)

I had many years of a relationship (not living together ) with someone with clinical depression so he became introverted and unloving. We didn't know this at the time but eventually I had had enough especially with the fact he planned on moving away. 

I didn't cheat but very quickly after I'd said it was over I saw someone else for a few weeks, they then just continued as a friend. 

After this my original BF came back into my life but not planned or officially just gradually. I'd let him stay while he recovered from an operation and when he bought a house 5 hours away he kept coming to stay every other week.

During this time I felt quite suffocated and ambivalent about us not thinking that I'd chosen this path just that it had happended. When I finally said this week on week off wasn't working he then stated that we wouldn't see each other for three months.

I missed him so much during this time that I realised I loved him even with everything we'd been through. When I asked at the end of the trhee months if we were going to meet up again he said he didn't think so because of everything that had gone on. He then told me that he knew I had been seeing someone else but never said anything for a year, so now he thought I was a liar and a cheat. He said he'd been trying to win me over.

He had read, fb txts and overlistened phone calls and known for the last year that I'd been in contact with the OM. When he confronted me that I hadn't been honest I confirmed that I had seen this man as a friend but said it had been nothing more. 

Here's the thing he overheard a conversation I'd had where I'd said I'd slept with the OM twice. When he confronted me with this I denied it, embarrassed I guess. 

What I don't know now is whether I should tell him the truth, so that he's not feeling frustrated that I still haven't confirmed what he heard.

I would love to have another go with him when we are both at the same point but I'm sure this couldn't happen if he is left feeling lied to, but even if we don't get back to gether I would like for the possiblity of friendship, which again I don't think will truly happen if he thinks I'm a liar.

what I don't know is whether this will make him feel less frustrated or make him feel worse. I am sure he won't believe me that it was plutonic with the friend after these two times so it could make matters worse..

We are in NC at the moment because we were communicating on a friendly level but every time I asked to see him he said no?

Sorry this is confusing, helpful views will be appreciated.

Tksx


----------

